# Нужен совет по ремонту Weltmeister Stella



## Aleksey_74 (18 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Сегодня наконец-таки приобрёл аккордеон Weltmeister Stella 4/4, регистры 5+3(басы). При тщательном просмотре обнаружил, что клавиши находятся не в одной плоскости - при просмотре вдоль линии краёв клавиш. Они расположены по дуге, с максимальным прогибом в центре клавиатуры. Т.е. в центре клавиатуры ход клавиш вниз-вверх больше, чем по краям.
Аккуратно снял крышку, подкладки под клапанами вроде бы одной толщины, видно, что можно гнутьём клапанных держателей можно поправить. Но пока решил не трогать не посоветовавшись со знающими. И вообще характерно ли это для старых аккордеонов этой марки? И почему ? Может быть вал погнут, на котором клавиши сидят? К инструментам отношусь со всей душой, поэтому хочу всё сделать по уму. К мастерам просьба не отфутболивать. Во-первых, где я живу их попросту нет. Или есть но, канавалы. Я посмотрел при выборе аккордеона у одного мастера, что он с ними творит. И зарёкся всё делать самостоятельно. Во-вторых руки есть и голова тоже и с различными слесарно-столярным инструментом дружу с детства.
Да, ещё заметил, что у одной клавиши, как раз посередине, торцовая чёрная вставка отлетевшая, а у другой клавиши эта вставка уже самопальная, грубо сделанная. Вроде бы приклеены капитально по заводскому, может быть треснули по торцу клавы обо что-то, а затем вал провернуло. Но это так, догадки. Вообщем буду весьма признателен за любые советы бывалых, которые помогут привести аккордеон в порядок и начать занятия!
И замеры. Ход клавиш в центре клавиатуры примерно 10мм.
- по краям примерно 8мм.
Где-то 2мм разница, но глаз кривизна режет сразу.
Сколько должно быт оптимально ?


----------



## TokarevAcc (18 Май 2011)

Да, у старых инструментов клавиатура ползёт. Я выровнял, подогнув рычаги. Могла планка, на которой пружины рычагов, открутится посередине, но врядли.


----------



## Aleksey_74 (19 Май 2011)

Какую часть рычага лучше гнуть? 
Гнуть ли его в двух точках? Я имею ввиду, чтоб не нарушить параллельность свободного положения плоскости клапана к плоскости общей плиты. Рычаг к клавише приклеен, наверное его лучше гнуть, чтоб не передавать усилие через соединение рычаг-клавиша, так ли? 
И есть ли оптимал в размере движения края клавиши нажата-отжата, или это не принципиально?


----------



## ze_go (19 Май 2011)

оптимальный подъём клапана над декой - не менее 7-8мм. гнуть можно в любом месте (чувство меры тут не лишнее), лишь бы сам клапан всей плоскостью ложился на деку.


----------



## Aleksey_74 (19 Май 2011)

Спасибо за данные, буду выправлять!


----------



## Aleksey_74 (20 Май 2011)

Не могу исправить дребезг одного голоса - нота ре первой октавы. На сжатие звук ровный, на расжатие идёт дребезг, как бы подхрипывает. Понятно, что из двух голосов на планке ерундит, тот что снаружи. Сразу отмечу, что всё хорошо почистил, дело не в грязи, и не в мастике. Местами мелкие трещинки заметны на всех планках, но в целом держится всё хорошо. Не могу понять причину хрипоты. Может быть что-то не так с язычком.
Другие голоса пришлось подрихтовать аккуратным подгибанием язычков добиваясь звучания всех голосов при одинаковом давлении меха. Честно говоря не думал, что с Weltmeister придётся также возиться как и с ширпотребным тульским баяном, 
я имею ввиду, что очень сильный разброс по требуемому давлению воздуха, при котором появляется звук. Некоторые голоса звучали только при очень сильном давлении, некоторые при слабом. Подгибание помогло. При слишком маленьком зазоре тоже может не звучать, при слишком большом или не звучит или звучит при сильном давлении. Вообщем нужно ловить оптимал. 
А вот хрип у РЕ 1-ой октавы никак не могу исправить. 
Подскажите пожалуйста, что можно предпринять в этом случае?


----------



## ze_go (20 Май 2011)

причин может быть несколько.
1. сместился язычок и цепляет в окне. лечение - выставить по центру окна.
2. всё таки проблема с мастикой. попробуйте прижать планку к резонатору и подуть с дистанции (чтоб поменьше конденсата и влаги село на голос) в розетку вдох-выдох. если перестаёт звенеть - значит таки мастика. лечение - замена мастики.
3. залог (та лайка, либо что-то другое, что приклеено поверх окна). может дребезжать, неплотно прилегая. смотрите на ту, что снаружи, т.к. голос НИЖНИЙ, а не верхний, потому что на расжим. лечение - снять залог, прокатать (выровнять), приклеить, либо заменить новым.
4. может прослабилась заклёпка, что маловероятно. но всё равно гляньте. лечение - доклепать, потом повозиться с укладкой (установкой) голоса и настроить


----------



## Aleksey_74 (20 Май 2011)

Расковырял мастику, вынул планку, рассмотрел внимательно лупой. С одной стороны язычка большой зазор, лезвие пролетает, с другой впритык. Аккуратно провернул плоскогубцами за основание язычка, чтоб зазоры равномерные остались по краям. Залил обратно, дребезг значительно ушёл. Дело ещё в том, что центровка сбита, то ли при клёпке, то ли при сверлении, или при шлифовке. 
Могут ли язычки со временем сдвигаться (я не имею в виду плохую клёпку), как с этим по статистике? Или немчикам тоже халтура не чужда. Заметил, что на многих других планках подобные гуляния зазоров.


----------



## Aleksey_74 (24 Май 2011)

Где-то вычитывал, что размеры клапанов должны быть больше проёма примерно на 1мм. Но в моём аккордеоне на многих планках в длину размеры клапана меньше где-то на тот же 1мм.
Должно ли так быть. Или переделать?
И ещё раз хотел спросить по язычкам. Могут ли гулять в стороны от времени? Если изначально инструмент был в таком виде (а он не копаный точно), то получается что его выпустили с весьма плохим качеством. А об этой марке слышал только положительные отзывы.


----------



## ze_go (24 Май 2011)

клапана укоротились скорее всего с течением времени (сели). нужно было бы переклеить (с теми клапанами, что внутри - та же история). язычки могут смещаться от плохой клёпки и (или) от того, что инструмент падал (жёстко ставили). время тут вряд ли причина (если только коррозия не тронула заклёпку и сами язычки)


----------

